# Crosscut sled



## rastus (Nov 25, 2009)

Looking for a certain web site that has great plans for a crosscut sled. Its been a while since I've seen it but I finally need one but can't remember the site If you know of one please let me know I'll know if its the right one when I see it.

Paul


----------



## MAKZ06 (Jun 17, 2013)

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/shop/archive/2010/01/14/the-ultimate-shop-built-crosscut-sled.aspx
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/403/precisioncrosscutsled.pdf
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Super-Sled-Crosscut-and-Miter-Sled.aspx
http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/the-cross-cut-sled/

and one of the many great examples you will find from Lumberjock members here:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89882


----------



## danofpaco (Feb 24, 2013)

I used William Ng's video to build mine. He goes over the 5 cut method and constructs a sled in the video. It doesn't have any fancy t-tracks or anything, but it's solid and super accurate.


----------



## bannerpond1 (Mar 15, 2013)

http://www.americanwoodworker.com/blogs/shop/archive/2012/02/28/aw-extra-improved-crosscut-sled.aspx

Another one from AWS. Just put "crosscut sled" in the URL address box and you'll get several hits. I liked Ng's video, too.

I have made several. No need to get all fancy. The biggest deal is to be square, so I advise you make the support adjustable. If you are off, you'll never get your work to look and fit right.

I use a sled every time I crosscut. I wouldn't think of using the factory miter gauge and don't want to pay $200 for an after-market.


----------



## rastus (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the links guys. The one I was looking for is the eagle lake site, but all of them have great info!

Paul


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I used the eagle lake design. it works great.


----------

